

Why a 6 inch Nexus makes sense - drzaiusapelord
http://nothingjustworks.com/why-a-6-inch-nexus-makes-sense/

======
gcb0
because 6in display with X pixels is cheaper than 5in display with X pixels.

density raises the price, and delivery times, much more than size.

